# Dwarves - For The Hobbit Movie



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Folks;

I just saw the picture of the 13 dwarves for The Hobbit movie here:

Thorin & company

Maybe it's just me, but they look like they were created by blending a band of rabid Cossacks with a biker gang. They make my guys on the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad look tame.



















I can't wait to see what Dain's army looks like.

Anyway, we should have some figures to choose from in about 6 to 9 months. The figures are usually released before the movie, as additional advertising.

I need more folks for my _Mainline of Middle Earth_, so I will be eagerly awaiting their arrival on the market.

Your thoughts?

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave I thought they looked more like Klingons, just hand them a Bat'leth and a Bird of Prey and we could have the next Trek movie!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor;
Wow! Would that make them bilingual? Actually, I think I'd be hard-pressed to tell the difference Dwarvish and Klingon. On the other hand, a Bird of Prey would be very effective against Smaug, especially one of those later models that could fire when cloaked. BUT then the movie would be over too soon - fly from the Shire to the Lonely Mountain - use the Bird of Prey's external speakers to taunt Smaug out of his lair - cloak and dispatch Smaug with photon torpedoes after he gets airborne. Too easy! The movie would be five minutes, TOPS!









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, but instinctively Smaug turns his jewel incrusted belly towards the oncoming torpedoes and the though stund, the resultiing force of the blast turns back on the bird of prey knocking it out of the sky. Smaug recovers from his stupor just in time to spread his giant wings and slow down his discent enough to save his life but at the same time leave a giant crater in the ground. 
The shock wave from the two impacts converge and resonate through the bedrock of middle earth resulting in a harmonic resonance that spreads through middle earth destroying even the dark mountains in its path. 
Millions of Elves, Humans, half humans, orces and goblins and trolls perish in the quakes and the giant valcano in Mordor starts spewing out valconic ash wich envelopes all of middle earth in a dark shroud that lasts for centuries.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

****, just beam a Timed-detonation photon torpedo into his lair while he's sleeping. Problem solved.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, but he will have to repair his ship first and in that time a shroud of ashy vog has fallen over middle earth so finding the lair and even their home is going to be near to impossible. They have to journey on foot just to find a smith and a wizard to craft the repair parts and in the darkness they will face all types of dangers that have been set free from Mordor to torment middle earth.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

and while they stumble through the darkness, the shaking of the world has wakened Earthworm Jim, who raises throug the earth, devours Gollum, uses the ring as belt, is seen by the Nazghul. 
the ring is being brought to its maker, Gondor falls, its uncrowned king stays a bachelor and censorship evades the Lord of the Ring ever to be written.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Reads to me like youz guys have read too much off the Aztec Calendar. Kinda' reminds me of what would happen in the Lil' Abner cartoon strip when that little jinx guy showed up (named Joe Bzphthkx, or something like that). I think he laid down on the train track to commit suicide once, and the train derailed half a mile before it got to him. 

You'd destroy an optimists' convention. Ha! Ha! 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------

